# Burela, Lugo, Galicia



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi

I am thinking to move to Spain to teach English and am trying to get some insider info about the various towns for which I see job ads.

If you know anything about Burela in the province of Lugo in Galicia, please do let me know. 

All info gratefully received 

Kate
xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well,there seem to be loads of jobs on offer judging from your posts, and in all kinds of areas! Could you tell us where you are looking and post it on the Teaching English in Spain thread?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html

You seem to be looking anywhere and everywhere in Spain. It might be an idea to think about what you see as vital and/ or a good idea for you, and work from there. For example, if you want to be near a beach, obviously Madrid is out. If you want better weather than the UK probably anywhere would fit the bill, even rainy Galicia. If you want access to a range of entertainment, cinemas that offer original version films and a multicultural feel Valladolid is probably not going to do it... I appreciate that it's going in blind a bit, but you've got to make a start somewhere!

Meanwhile here is some info about Asturias from a going on holiday slant, but you can see it's a very rural area, small towns and villages...
Asturias - Your guide to a region of Spain with a difference - Telegraph


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi

I can tell you that Lugo is very damp and rainy for a lot of the year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

My sister in law has a house right nearby in San Ciprian. I love, love, love that region but you have to take into account that you're talking small town Spain. Also, that you're going to likely find issues with Galician language. 

Take what PW said into account. If you head to Burela, you'll be fully immersed 100% into Spanish (Galician?) culture. No expat culture or support. That being said, I'd move there in a heartbeat! Cost of living is quite low, compared to where I live. We could've bought three apartments there for what we paid here near Bilbao!!!!!


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

*thanking you!*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Well,there seem to be loads of jobs on offer judging from your posts, and in all kinds of areas! Could you tell us where you are looking and post it on the Teaching English in Spain thread?
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html
> 
> You seem to be looking anywhere and everywhere in Spain. It might be an idea to think about what you see as vital and/ or a good idea for you, and work from there. For example, if you want to be near a beach, obviously Madrid is out. If you want better weather than the UK probably anywhere would fit the bill, even rainy Galicia. If you want access to a range of entertainment, cinemas that offer original version films and a multicultural feel Valladolid is probably not going to do it... I appreciate that it's going in blind a bit, but you've got to make a start somewhere!
> ...


Hi there

Thanks so much for this - I am sure you are the online guide to many Spanish venturers!

Well, rural for me is wonderful - I love nature and walking. I am not really a city girl despite being a Londoner. And I absolutely love sunshine and heat. 

My Spanish is fluent and I think I'd be quite content in a village somewhere and trust that I'd manage to build up some friendships. 

I lived in Granada some years ago which I adored. Perhaps it would make a nice change to spend some time in the north. One of these days I will settle but I am still young enough to try things out.

Having done a little research, Asturias seems like a massively attractive place to live. I think I could forego the hot weather for the wonderful countryside.

Unfortunately a job I'd found in Oviedo has gone so it might be that I go for the Burela option. However, as another poster has pointed out, the damp ain't ideal.

Yes, I will check out the Teaching English in Spain thread and keep looking - thanks.

Kate 
xx

PS Do you think that not knowing Galician would be an issue in Burela?


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

*thanks*



halydia said:


> My sister in law has a house right nearby in San Ciprian. I love, love, love that region but you have to take into account that you're talking small town Spain. Also, that you're going to likely find issues with Galician language.
> 
> Take what PW said into account. If you head to Burela, you'll be fully immersed 100% into Spanish (Galician?) culture. No expat culture or support. That being said, I'd move there in a heartbeat! Cost of living is quite low, compared to where I live. We could've bought three apartments there for what we paid here near Bilbao!!!!!


hi there halydia

yes, low cost of living is definitely a plus - - but the rain is not much of a selling point - - i wonder whether most people in burela speak galician or spanish?

i don't think i'd have any issues with 100% immersion 

not sure how well my vegetarianism will go down though!!! 

thanks so much for your input


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

Spanky McSpank said:


> Hi
> 
> I can tell you that Lugo is very damp and rainy for a lot of the year.


ugh!

but the countryside makes up for it!

thanks


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Kate I wouldn't worry about the Gallego. Certainly the locals use it but whenever I am there they all happily switch to Castilian spanish without hesitation. In some very remote villages it might be an issue but I guess you're unlikely to find work in such places.

I also run a chat group (English/Spanish) and as my Spanish cohort is from Pontevedra we have 15 members from Galicia. All use Castilian including the old boys who you might think would be traditionalists 

And as you are already fluent in Spanish you'll pick it up like lightening. My diving mate who moved inland from Pontevedra having lived in Majorca had no trouble and found it a fascinating culture - that said he is a marine archaeologist 

Certainly my experience is that the countryside and coast are well worth the odd rain drops. Galicia is the worst for rain of late but the rias in the southwest are totally unique with at times much better weather. (Great wine as well ).


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

nigele2 said:


> Kate I wouldn't worry about the Gallego. Certainly the locals use it but whenever I am there they all happily switch to Castilian spanish without hesitation. In some very remote villages it might be an issue but I guess you're unlikely to find work in such places.
> 
> I also run a chat group (English/Spanish) and as my Spanish cohort is from Pontevedra we have 15 members from Galicia. All use Castilian including the old boys who you might think would be traditionalists
> 
> ...


Thanks - is it Nigel?

Asturias seems to be getting my favour at the moment but I haven't found any TEFL jobs there yet. I've ended up applying for a job in Galicia. I know that I can always soak up an area for the length of a contract and then head somewhere else if I choose.

The dream would be to buy an old camper and drive down from London, then I could really enjoy the Galician coast and visit other parts, but alas funds are lacking!

One day!

OK, thanks again,

Take care 
Kate xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

katewarren said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks so much for this - I am sure you are the online guide to many Spanish venturers!
> 
> ...


Taking into account that you speak Spanish, have lived in Spain before and like the country Galicia and Asturias are good choices for you!! 
I know nothing about Burela, but I can't imagine language being an issue and already speaking Spanish would make learning basic Gallego easy for you, even though it sounds like a small place. You might be wise to be near a city (there aren't that many!!) to be near an airport and for general transport and communication.
I'd be interested to know where you end up!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

katewarren said:


> hi there halydia
> 
> yes, low cost of living is definitely a plus - - but the rain is not much of a selling point - - i wonder whether most people in burela speak galician or spanish?
> 
> ...



The only problem I've had in San Ciprian is not understanding the (adorable!) accent they have when speaking in Spanish. I've never had any Gallego issues. You don't have any kids to worry about, right? That's the only other Gallego issue I could see. 

As for vegetarianism, that's going to be a problem wherever you are in Spain. Think of typical _menu del dia_-s... Salad? Tuna fish on it. Peas? Bits of bacon/ham mixed in... If you at least eat fish, that might help you get by. If not, eating out will be tough. I know one Spanish vegetarian (OH's cousin) and he brings his own food to family meals/events at restaurants. 

I will always remember my first trip to Galicia. We went into a bar, and I was excited to find that for just one euro, I could have a small beer, a tapa, AND a pincho! Well, that until they spewed off the list of available tapas: "Would you like ear, snout, hoof, or tripe?" "Actually, I wouldn't like any of those, thank you." 
I'm not veggie, but I still have a hard time sometimes...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Taking into account that you speak Spanish, have lived in Spain before and like the country Galicia and Asturias are good choices for you!!
> I know nothing about Burela, but I can't imagine language being an issue and already speaking Spanish would make learning basic Gallego easy for you, even though it sounds like a small place. You might be wise to be near a city (there aren't that many!!) to be near an airport and for general transport and communication.
> I'd be interested to know where you end up!


PS I presume you have a TEFL teaching qualification and that you're looking for next year????


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Taking into account that you speak Spanish, have lived in Spain before and like the country Galicia and Asturias are good choices for you!!
> I know nothing about Burela, but I can't imagine language being an issue and already speaking Spanish would make learning basic Gallego easy for you, even though it sounds like a small place. You might be wise to be near a city (there aren't that many!!) to be near an airport and for general transport and communication.
> I'd be interested to know where you end up!


thanks so much for your input 

will keep you posted 

xxx


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

*Go for it!*

Hi Kate,
I'd love to write that I live close to you, despite also living in Lugo Province, but I'm not.
Burela looks gorgeous and you have one of the most beautiful coastlines you will see.
Everyone will speak standard Spanish and Gallego won't be a problem. It's a bit like Latin crossed with Spanish (in Lugo) but the locals won't expect you to speak Gallego. 
It's a bit rainy, but not as wet as lets say, Ireland.
As for being a vegetarian...well, it won't be easy and you'll be eating a lot of tortilla and cheese. 
If there's anything you want to know, do pm me. 
The north coast is wonderful and has one of the cutest railway lines you'll ever see. 

Galicians are some of the nicest people you'll ever meet. 
Best wishes,
Norma


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

*thanks norma*



Normatheexdiva said:


> Hi Kate,
> I'd love to write that I live close to you, despite also living in Lugo Province, but I'm not.
> Burela looks gorgeous and you have one of the most beautiful coastlines you will see.
> Everyone will speak standard Spanish and Gallego won't be a problem. It's a bit like Latin crossed with Spanish (in Lugo) but the locals won't expect you to speak Gallego.
> ...


hi there norma

thanks so much for this 

i applied for the teaching job in burela yesterday - not sure if it's even still available - so will see what happens

can't wait to get out of london!

hooray for long coastal walks and fresh air!

i actually love eating fish so no doubt my vegetarian resolve will rapidly cave in should i get out there

ok, thanks again

kate
xxx


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, the selection of fish is just wonderful. There's a Galician chain of supermarkets called 'Haley' and their fish counter is really fantastic. 
We drive up to the coast in the summer months and the water is so clean that you'll see shoals of sea bass swimming with you. 
Apparently, the surfing is great as well, but I'm not quite up to that. 
We haven't regretted one minute of our move to Galicia and whilst the north coast isn't quite as warm as the Costas in the south, it's nice to have a totally clean beach all to yourself. 
You can swim from June until mid-September. You can, if you wish, swim before that but it's a bit brass monkey-ish. 
Good luck with the job. 
xxx



katewarren said:


> hi there norma
> 
> thanks so much for this
> 
> ...


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Well, the selection of fish is just wonderful. There's a Galician chain of supermarkets called 'Haley' and their fish counter is really fantastic.
> We drive up to the coast in the summer months and the water is so clean that you'll see shoals of sea bass swimming with you.
> Apparently, the surfing is great as well, but I'm not quite up to that.
> We haven't regretted one minute of our move to Galicia and whilst the north coast isn't quite as warm as the Costas in the south, it's nice to have a totally clean beach all to yourself.
> ...


thanks norma 

i have been known to swim in the channel at silly times of the year, so no doubt if i get to burela i shall brave the sea out of the summer season 

much appreciate all the input of expats on this forum - really helps

xx


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Well, the selection of fish is just wonderful. There's a Galician chain of supermarkets called 'Haley' and their fish counter is really fantastic.
> xxx


Surely you mean Gadis. Never heard of Haley 
But it is common knowledge  that Gadis has the best fish in Spain. As fresh as it gets, and the best prices too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Surely you mean Gadis. Never heard of Haley
> But it is common knowledge  that Gadis has the best fish in Spain. As fresh as it gets, and the best prices too.


It seems that Gadisa *is* Haley,
or Haley is Gadisa...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

It is the same! E vivamos como galegos  We have Gadis here and Norma has Haley there!

As others have said, don't worry about the Gallego, Kate. You'll be fine with Castellano here. Sure, dealing with the ayuntamientos etc you will come across it, but it's absolutely no problem once you understand Castellano. Good luck on whatever you decide, Kate. I adore Lugo - if I wasn't here, then that would certainly be my next choice.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> It is the same! E vivamos como galegos  We have Gadis here and Norma has Haley there!
> 
> .


Ah yes You are right! Guess havent been in Lugo for quite some time! Gadis is scattered all over the place in Pontevedra and Coruna.

Haha Vivamos Como Galegos, I remeber Gadis campaign! Brilliant.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

:clap2: hahaha Sonrisa - loved it (so true!) - that and the Malosera campaign! 

Also for those who click on that link (esp Kate) you can see that the language is fairly easy to understand once you have Castellano under your belt.


----------



## Mia1982 (Apr 20, 2011)

I also live in Galicia, a rural town called Boiro in the province of A Coruna. I am half Spanish and have family in Coruna which i visited almost every year so it's not been too dificult getting used to life. I am also trying to find work but in I.T not english. 
The main thing i have noticed about job hunting over here is that you have a better chance in the cities than towns, as it's such a big country there can be quite large distances between major towns & if you commit to one and it doesn't work you are very limited. 
I'm having to look at jobs in Santiago 50kn away and Coruna 90km away, for all fields of work.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Mia1982 said:


> I also live in Galicia, a rural town called Boiro in the province of A Coruna. I am half Spanish and have family in Coruna which i visited almost every year so it's not been too dificult getting used to life. I am also trying to find work but in I.T not english.
> The main thing i have noticed about job hunting over here is that you have a better chance in the cities than towns, as it's such a big country there can be quite large distances between major towns & if you commit to one and it doesn't work you are very limited.
> I'm having to look at jobs in Santiago 50kn away and Coruna 90km away, for all fields of work.


On the other hand Mia, you can get to Santiago twice as fast (if not 3 or 4 times in some days) as I could get from Camberley in Surrey to Victoria - at nearly 20 miles less distance than Coruna to Santiago DC.
If you keep a UK commuter head on, it's a trozo de bizcocho 

That's one thing I love about Galicia. The other day I spent 25 minutes getting out of central La Coruna as it was "rush hour" so everyone and their mother were leaving the city. I've already forgotten what it's like to spend hours in High Street Kensington watching the lights change from red to green and back to amber and red without moving an inch.... thank god I have forgotten!

Reference your point on being stuck, I think the lack of choice, certainly in Blue Chip and larger companies, and the lack of serious HR departments, also makes things a little trickier here - all over I think.

Good luck wit the job hunt.

Xose


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mia1982 said:


> I also live in Galicia, a rural town called Boiro in the province of A Coruna. I am half Spanish and have family in Coruna which i visited almost every year so it's not been too dificult getting used to life. I am also trying to find work but in I.T not english.
> The main thing i have noticed about job hunting over here is that you have a better chance in the cities than towns, as it's such a big country there can be quite large distances between major towns & if you commit to one and it doesn't work you are very limited.
> I'm having to look at jobs in Santiago 50kn away and Coruna 90km away, for all fields of work.


Is working at home an option? That way you could apply to jobs in other cities in Spain, or even in the UK.. I would imagine looking for IT work in a rural area was a bit of a non starter.


----------



## Mia1982 (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks, i know what you mean about the traffice difference. I come from just south of Manchetser & autovias and autopistas are nothing compared to the traffic on uk motorways. As far as the job hunting goes, the moment i started looking in the cities there were dozen more jobs each day and i'm waiting on some jobs in Santiago so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Mia1982 (Apr 20, 2011)

I was hoping to work from home but as a small business, my dad is good with IT too so he can help. IT support here is so expensive for individuals and small businesses, it's much cheaper to have parts even laptops delivered from the UK & i would set them up/install hardware etc. Unfortunatly it's taking longer than expected to get going so i need at least part time work to fill in the gaps. I was under no illusions it would magically take off so i did see this coming but if i didn't try i would always wonder.


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

yes, i'm sure i would pick up gallego quickly ... as it turns out, i've heard nothing from the burela school ... and, bizarrely, i am just back in touch with an ex-boyfriend of many years ago who has bought a van and would like a spanish speaking co-pilot to get the boat down to santander and make the drive along the north coast to help him check out old properties in galicia - - funny how we've gravitated to the same place ... it will be a good taster ... but for me, in the end it looks like i shall earn and save in london before making a move ... thanks all for your tips and loveliness xx


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

sorry - i meant to post my previous message in response to tallulah's earlier post

best of luck mia ... i know from my experience of life in spain you need a lot more survival instinct than you do in the uk where there are a lot more opportunities, efficient procedures etc.

all finger and toes crossed for you

xx


----------

